# You might be a dragon if...



## Icarus (Oct 22, 2006)

*jeff foxworthy style! XD*
You might be a dragon if...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 22, 2006)

If the government goes nuts when you announce a sale
if your children meep instead of cry
if you found a dragon of the opposite sex "hot"
if you found any dragon "hot"


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 22, 2006)

If you smell really really bad.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 22, 2006)

if you eat wolves.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 22, 2006)

if you can fly faster than a speeding bullet...no wait thas superman. um hold on a sec here i'll think of something in no time....

doing a cannonball off a boat at sea causes a tidal wave. dang thas no good. how about "you might be a dragon if your drool can eat through concrete" ?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 22, 2006)

if you ever looked at something scaly and called it cute
if you read a dragon description in a book and said "hey, that doesn't sound right...."


----------



## Icarus (Oct 22, 2006)

...you own a draconic playboy. :roll: :lol:
...your skin sheds.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 22, 2006)

your teeth are so big you have to use toilet scrub brush and industrial strength laundry detergent to brush them.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 22, 2006)

...you are obsessed with madiens.
...you hate knights.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 22, 2006)

you are obsessed with hoarding treasure in a cave somewhere.
_____________________________________________________________





pie, the ultimate treasure. >^@^<


----------



## Icarus (Oct 22, 2006)

...you think magic is easy.
...you get cold sore throats.
...you have ever woundered why humans do that?


----------



## biffiea (Oct 22, 2006)

...the air force has kept its eye on you since you were born
...visiting Europe has caused you nothing but arrow injuries
...Dentists won't take your business because nobody can afford that kind of insurance premium
...you felt a close personal bond with Norbert while reading Harry Potter
...you have ever been banned from a theater for attacking the screen while watching M Night Schamalan's "The Village"


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 22, 2006)

your idea of a good time involves the end of the world.
you can fart flames without using a match....


----------



## Icarus (Oct 22, 2006)

...*sniff*...Norbert was cool, and I don't even watch Harry Potter.
ditto with the Hungarian Horntail.  (watched previews)
...if you've ever gotten scale mites
...if you have ever bathed in lava.
...if you don't own an oven.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 22, 2006)

your name is icarus.
you fart in the ocean and all the feeshees die.
you have ever toasted bread without a toaster.
you like posting stupid threads about dragons..... >.>  <.<  >.> *looks around to see if it's safe...get's slapped from behind by an angry dragon*


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 22, 2006)

Not specifically Dragons, but scalies in general:

_(NOTE: I found this somewhere on the interwebz, it was not created by me.  The *<check>* marks denote the items that are true for me.)_

*You might be a Scalie If:* 


You think people saying "bite me" is a open invitation for lunch. 
Dragonheart is your favorite movie. (for dragons)   <check>
The word "dragonslayer" makes you cringe.  <check>
You know that dragons really exist... because you ARE one!  <check>
You're sick and tired of not seeing anthro dragon pics on Yerf. (for male dragons; on last count there are only 12 pics under the heading "dragoness") 
You've ever bit someone's head off... literally.  <almost...>
A snackbar consists of: Deer, horses, cows, sheep, goats, wolves and hoomans 
You think that Arnold Schwarzenegger is too stringy 
You liked to picture Roseanne when she was fat... as lunch. 
You like only one type of TF (transformation) art... the type in which a dragon is involved.  <check>
You're pissed off at the extremely low number of yiffy dragon stories out there.  <check>
It's partly your fault for Fanfiction.net having a "Dragonheart" section. 
You listed Dragonheart as your favorite sci-fi movie... even though it's not sci-fi. 
You watched Power Rangers...for the Dinozords.
You've complained about the lack of scaly pics on Vixen Controlled Library.  <almost...>
You eat humans, but not other furs.
You're above the age of 10 and you like Pokemon.  <uh, kinda>
You think that hooman technology is too primitive 
You've tried to think of a scaly version of the word yiff.  _(yiss was then suggested by Colm...)_
You yiss instead of yiff. 
You've ever been corrected for saying yiss. 
Yissing is a way of life for you. 
The first three letters of your furry code are FDD. (Meaning you're a dragon.)  <check>
You wonder where the scaly code is. 
You decided to make up the scaly code. 
You've ever broken your wings.
Lunch consists of no veggies or fruit whatsoever. <check>
The only reason you read a book is because there's a dragon on the cover.  <almost...>
You're well known for saying yiff, and after reading this list, you accidently say yiss, because it's the version most scalies use. 
The word "cow" to you doesn't mean "milk". It means "lunch!". 
A horse isn't something you ride. It's something you eat. (also applicable to wolves) 
You're ticked at the lack of professional teams with a dragon as their mascot.  <check>
You get miffed at the multitude of mideval stories where the dragon is the bad guy.  <check, check, check>
The only reason you watched "Shrek" is because there's a dragon in it. (A dragoness, that is.) 
The only reason you still play Magic: The Gathering is because of the number of dragon cards. 
You're told to breathe deep and you refuse on account that if you did, you'd get arrested for arson. (Not to mention you'd get sued.)  <kinda>


----------



## Icarus (Oct 23, 2006)

You get miffed at the multitude of mideval stories where the dragon is the bad guy.
...Now that one makes me all sorts of mad.
 
That's not cool...Dragons are our friends.



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> your name is icarus.



*smiles big*
Thanks!!!!!

*looks <_<*
omg...300 posts!


----------



## Myr (Oct 23, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> ...if you have ever bathed in lava.


Hot tub!  *purrs and swishes tail*

*also slaps blackdragoon from behind and looks angry* grrrr


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 23, 2006)

...you inexplicably hate wolves...

(jealousy perhaps?)


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 23, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> You get miffed at the multitude of mideval stories where the dragon is the bad guy.
> ...Now that one makes me all sorts of mad.
> 
> That's not cool...Dragons are our friends.



Hence my _<check, check, check>_ for that one.



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> *looks <_<*
> omg...300 posts!



Wow, you passed me.  Postymuch?


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 23, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> *also slaps blackdragoon from _behind_ and looks angry* grrrr



ow my ass!

you might be a dragon if you have a tendency to growl while giving someone a spanking.....*once again checks to see if it's safe*<.<  >.> *gets slapped by myr again for being stupid*

you might be a dragon if you floss with fishing line.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 23, 2006)

If you have a pair of breasts and testicles to match. (yes, size too).


----------



## Myr (Oct 23, 2006)

...if you see a cow and think "Hamburger!".

>^.=.^<


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 23, 2006)

...if you see an animal and suddenly begin to salivate
...if you are easily distracted by shiny objects (I seriously am in real life!!)
...if you love to collect things


----------



## ChaosMiles (Oct 23, 2006)

someone's ever mistaken your lair for a "room" and your painstakingly organized hoarde a "mess" and you've threatened burning, claw raking doom on them.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 23, 2006)

...you wanted to be a half-dragon character in DnD
...you imagine all the people you hate in plate armor with a sword and horse
...you've burned yourself because you thought you could take the heat


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Dragon fans... 
Do you enjoy shiny well drawn depictions of your comrades?
How about colorful and dynamic characters?
Look no further. PearlPhoenix


Lalalala... I am so not whoring out a friend of mine...


----------



## Icarus (Oct 23, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> ...you wanted to be a half-dragon character in DnD
> ...you imagine all the people you hate in plate armor with a sword and horse
> ...you've burned yourself because you thought you could take the heat



heh...did that already...:roll:

...you own more that two scaly pets (I own 3) =P


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 23, 2006)

..you ever tried to open a can with your horns
...people have tripped over your tail
...knights in shining armor look more like food in tin cans to you


----------



## hydro (Oct 23, 2006)

heh  wutsup?


----------



## biffiea (Oct 23, 2006)

...You actualy managed to read Jo Walton's "Tooth and Claw" because you like dragons (never read it unless you love dragons!)
...You've never actualy beaten Metroid because you just can't bring yourself to hurt Ridely
...Your name is frequently mentioned on the news in conjunction with the phrase property damage exceeding millions
...the Hellfire missile has nothing on you
...You have found napalm to good on chicken
...vegetarians are your scource of vegetables


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 23, 2006)

...you've been asked "Do you have a light?" and took offense.

How's that?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 23, 2006)

you find the sudden urge to breath fire on morons
you would love to eat the heart of that moron currently beside you
reptiles look up to you


----------



## biffiea (Oct 23, 2006)

...you have never actualy had to pay taxes
...you stomped your foot in anger and created your basement
...your wings have caused people to believe they are experiencing a solar eclipse


----------



## Myr (Oct 23, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> ...if you are easily distracted by shiny objects (I seriously am in real life!!)


Oh yeah, me too >^.=.^< Shiney and flashy objects always catch my attention.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 23, 2006)

...you have "terrorizing townspeople" listed as a hobby
...you have "stars in legends" as your occupation
...the thought of fire excites you (works for pyromaniacs too!!  )


----------



## Icarus (Oct 23, 2006)

Being a pyro is fun! :twisted:
-you think that teasing a medieval army is sport.


----------



## verix (Oct 24, 2006)

IF YOU HAVE A 10:1 RATIO OF CONSONANTS TO VOWELS IN YOUR NAME

seriously what the hell you guys


----------



## Mr Cullen (Oct 24, 2006)

Can I have a C from the top please Carol? It's countdown all over again.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 24, 2006)

...you've only ever seen the back of a person's head due to all the running away in the opposite direction.
...everyone looks up to you. Literally.
...your superiority complex is completely justified.
...the words 'I', 'am' and 'full' have never been uttered by you in a single sentence.
...you're currently melting down a glacier in Iceland.


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 24, 2006)

You might be a dragon if you've seen a flamethrower in action and laughed.
You might be a dragon if heart-burn doesn't bother you.
You might be a dragon if you hold in a sneeze and fire shoots out your ass.
You might be a dragon if you never need lighter fluid for a barbeque.

*Sorry if any happen to be repeats, I've read as many as possible and didn't see these.*


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 24, 2006)

...you put meat sauce on any non-meat food.
...you live forever (immortality rules).
...you keep comparing yourself to the dragon descriptions in Dungeons & Dragons books.

Like this green dragon description from the AD&D 'Council of Wyrms' book:-

"The green dragon clans enslave lesser creatures to do their evil bidding. These dragons are foul-tempered, mean, and exceedingly cruel. They hate goodness and good-aligned creatures, killing weaker creatures they cannot control or intimidate. Members of this species of dragonkind love to intimidate and otherwise frighten lesser creatures. They initiate fights with little of no provocation, simply for the excitement it brings them. Of all dragonkind, green dragons love to play with their prey. They attempt to make a hunt or battle last for as long as possible, evoking as much terror and agony as they can in their prey."

Yup, sounds just like me :roll:
...but it makes me sad that I'm so evil! 

Also, here's the silver dragon description it had. It sounds so much like you Silver :wink::-

"As a species, these dragons are kind and helpful. They cheerfully offer aid to good creatures in genuine need. The silver-scaled dragons are not a violent species. They prefer to avoid combat whenever possible, resorting to actual battle only when confronted by powerful evil or highly aggressive foes. Even so, they will attempt to subdue and repel before they raise claw or gather breath for the kill."


----------



## Myr (Oct 24, 2006)

Ha! D&D can't classify me.  Gold is as close as it gets for me but I haven't got a clue what that description is. I've never paid D&D much attention.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey!   What about bronzes?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 24, 2006)

verix said:
			
		

> IF YOU HAVE A 10:1 RATIO OF CONSONANTS TO VOWELS IN YOUR NAME
> 
> seriously what the hell you guys




LoL


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 24, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> "As a species, these dragons are kind and helpful. They cheerfully offer aid to good creatures in genuine need. The silver-scaled dragons are not a violent species. They prefer to avoid combat whenever possible, resorting to actual battle only when confronted by powerful evil or highly aggressive foes. Even so, they will attempt to subdue and repel before they raise claw or gather breath for the kill."



I find it funny that is almost the opposite of m........... QUIT LOOKING AT MY SHINY!!!!!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 24, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> Ha! D&D can't classify me.  Gold is as close as it gets for me but I haven't got a clue what that description is. I've never paid D&D much attention.


Found the gold dragon description from the book:-

"The gold dragons are wise, judicious, and benevolent. They consider themselves the self-appointed promoters of goodness, often taking on quests that they pursue with single-minded fanaticism. They embody the concept of lawful good, passionately hating injustice in all its forms. While powerful, gold dragons are slow to anger and do their best to refrain from using violence. These honorable beings prefer to settle disputes and other problems through discussion and reason."



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> Hey!   What about bronzes?


And the bronze dragon description:-

"No matter their age, bronze dragons tend to be the most cheerful and good-natured of dragonkind. They love the simple challenges of riddles and harmless contests. They have a deep abiding love for the sea and its good creatures, while they enjoy feasting on aquatic plants and sharks. These massive creatures approach combat with a swashbuckling, devil-may-care attitude. They see battle as a game, and rarely take even a genuine threat seriously. Even with this good-humored attitude, they dislike killing under most circumstances, preferring to drive their foes away."


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 24, 2006)

well i know my species aint in D&D so maybe you could tell me what that book says about black dragons? as that combined with a werewolf is the closest thing to my kind you can get. so black dragons are like what?


also you may be a dragon if flying around the globe in half an hour is an everyday occurence for you.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey, Lonely, does that book o' yours have an entry for red Dragons?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> "No matter their age, bronze dragons tend to be the most cheerful and good-natured of dragonkind. They love the simple challenges of riddles and harmless contests. They have a deep abiding love for the sea and its good creatures, while they enjoy feasting on aquatic plants and sharks. These massive creatures approach combat with a swashbuckling, devil-may-care attitude. They see battle as a game, and rarely take even a genuine threat seriously. Even with this good-humored attitude, they dislike killing under most circumstances, preferring to drive their foes away."


:shock:
that's almost scary in comparison to me.
Basically the same as my beliefs.
I choose the right dragon then.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 25, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> well i know my species aint in D&D so maybe you could tell me what that book says about black dragons? as that combined with a werewolf is the closest thing to my kind you can get. so black dragons are like what?


Here you go. Everyone, fear the darkness!!!:-

"These chaotic creatures are abusive and quick to anger, with an instinctive cunning and malevolence. They love to swim almost as much as they love to fly, taking to the skies at night to take advantage of the natural camouflage that darkness provides. Black dragons are extremely selfish and resent intrusions. These creatures prefer ambush and surprise attacks to fair fighting. They have no qualms about using any and all advantages they can, including fleeing at the first sign of formidable strength. These specimens of dragonkind prefer the night, for in the darkness they feel more confident and powerful."



			
				Rhainor said:
			
		

> Hey, Lonely, does that book o' yours have an entry for red Dragons?


Sure does, but I'm not sure how accurate it is:-

"Greedy and covetous, to these gigantic beasts, increasing the size of their domains and adding to their hoards of treasure occupy most of their thoughts and deeds. Obsessed with their personal wealth and power, every red dragon can recite its inventory of possessions down to the smallest bit of copper. Of all dragonkind, red dragons hate their gold cousions with terrible passion. They see gold dragons as their greatest competition and most dangerous threat, for they believe that the gold dragons come close to their levels of power. They are quick to attack anyone who appears to be encroaching on their domains. Exceptionally vain and overly self-confident, red dragons consider themselves superior to other dragons and all life in general. Red dragons are meat eaters by choice and nature."


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 25, 2006)

well that is an almost perfect description of me in RL and my fursona too as far as black dragons are concerned. the only difference being that i never run from an opponent. but that is due to me being a werewolf as well as a black dragoon. and there are some differences between a dragoon and a dragon to be sure. one is that we aren't as big, my fursona is only 6'3" just like me.

and you may be a dragon if this book interests you in anyway...


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 25, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> "Greedy and covetous, to these gigantic beasts, increasing the size of their domains and adding to their hoards of treasure occupy most of their thoughts and deeds. Obsessed with their personal wealth and power, every red dragon can recite its inventory of possessions down to the smallest bit of copper. Of all dragonkind, red dragons hate their gold cousions with terrible passion. They see gold dragons as their greatest competition and most dangerous threat, for they believe that the gold dragons come close to their levels of power. They are quick to attack anyone who appears to be encroaching on their domains. Exceptionally vain and overly self-confident, red dragons consider themselves superior to other dragons and all life in general. Red dragons are meat eaters by choice and nature."



...Wow.  That is _so_ not me.  Wrong on every count.

Although the first couple of sentences *do* remind me of SilverDragon.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 25, 2006)

are you nuts rhainor? not just the first few sentences but that entire description fit silver!

you might really be a red dragon in disguise if your name is silverdragon00.....

(he is a shapeshifter afterall, how do we know what his true form is???)


----------



## Myr (Oct 25, 2006)

Gold isn't entirely me, but it does have a lot of things in common with me. I have things in common with the description for reds too and I likely also do for the other colors I have. I'm so many different colors it would be way too hard to pin one particular description set on me. I defy classification. 

Besides, I've never really agreed with the whole color classification thing. It's got some good points, but it's too over-generalized.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 25, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> Besides, I've never really agreed with the whole color classification thing. It's got some good points, but it's too over-generalized.



I concur.  I was just interested to see how close it would be.  Even if it had been dead-on, my response would have been "whaddaya know, they got lucky."


----------



## DarkMeW (Oct 25, 2006)

To try and keep it in the Jeff Foxwothy style..


You just might be a dragon if the last time you picked up on a girl, she was chained to an alter. And you might really be a dragon if you came, prepared, with BBQ sauce. 

You just might be a dragon if your idea of eating 'roughage' is leaving the knight's armor on. 

You could very well be a dragon if the last time you won the lottery, you got a sheep and a virgin village girl.

You just might be a dragon if the last time you had a really good meal, they sent a Saint named George after you. 

You could very well be a dragon if your idea of the royal family involves a rotisserie grill.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 25, 2006)

they got lucky with me. although i will NEVER run from an opponent for i love the challenge as you know all to well from my previous posts elsewhere on the forums....plus i'm not selfish though i do resent intrusions quite a bit....


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 25, 2006)

...the first thing your friends say when they drop by is 'I love what you've done with the lair'.
...the last thing you say when your friends are leaving is 'Sorry about the small meal, it's near-impossible to find a decent virgin these days'.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 25, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> "Greedy and covetous, to these gigantic beasts, increasing the size of their domains and adding to their hoards of treasure occupy most of their thoughts and deeds. Obsessed with their personal wealth and power, every red dragon can recite its inventory of possessions down to the smallest bit of copper. Of all dragonkind, red dragons hate their gold cousions with terrible passion. They see gold dragons as their greatest competition and most dangerous threat, for they believe that the gold dragons come close to their levels of power. They are quick to attack anyone who appears to be encroaching on their domains. Exceptionally vain and overly self-confident, red dragons consider themselves superior to other dragons and all life in general. Red dragons are meat eaters by choice and nature."



Err... Silver, are you sure your scales aren't really red?Â Â No, seriously, go check...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 25, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> thelonelydragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no I really am silver....but that is crazy how close it is to me, though i do not hate gold dragons, nor anyone!


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 25, 2006)

except for humans?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 25, 2006)

.......most humans anyway.........


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 25, 2006)

ya know what u hate?
sales people on the phone, if you wanted something you would as them


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 25, 2006)

sales......people.....must.....DIE!!!!!! :x


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 25, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> sales......people.....must.....DIE!!!!!! :x



ooh do i feel another rampage coming on?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 25, 2006)

no, because that is what you would like to see.......whoa, what is that?! *shoots fireball at telemarketer company while J is not looking*


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 25, 2006)

well would you look at that, that telemarketer company building just spontainialy combusted


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2006)

you might be a dragon if you hate telemarketers.
  :lol:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 25, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> you might be a dragon if you hate telemarketers.
> Â Â :lol:



yeah right, over half the world would be dragons, and I KNOW that ain't true!!!


----------



## insanityJ (Oct 25, 2006)

well nobody lieks them so the whole world would be


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 25, 2006)

my little brother is a telemarketer.

you might be a macro dragon if you leave craters for foot prints.


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 25, 2006)

You might be a dragon if you've seen the movie "Dragonheart" and said, "That's not how it happened."


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2006)

...:cry:
Dragonheart was the first movie that I cried to....


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 25, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> ...:cry:
> Dragonheart was the first movie that I cried to....



Hmmm....I do not recall ever seeing Dragonheart. What is this movie about?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2006)

The last dragon on earth and his story of self-sacrifice...
:cry:
to save a bunch of humans that tried to kill him...
but...
all of his family and dragon-kind are in their final resting place.

It's just too sad for me to watch sometimes...
:cry:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 25, 2006)

god, I just about cried reading that.....I couldn't bear to watch such a movie, even if it is supposed to be all nice and everything (doesn't take much out of a movie to get me crying)


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2006)

You might be a dragon, if you've cried to Dragonheart everytime you see it.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 25, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> You might be a dragon, if you've cried to Dragonheart everytime you see it.



or, if just by reading the summary, you about burst into tears


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 25, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or if you hear others talking about Dragonheart (movie so sad :cry


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2006)

You might be a group of dragons if you talk about how sad Dragonheart is.
:cry:
*cries for a while*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 25, 2006)

trust me silver you would love that movie. he may die at the end but is his desire to do so. he had to do something in order to earn his place in the stars. the final resting place for dragons in the movie. after he dies at the end you see a constellation form in his likeness in the night sky. he dies very happy that he achieved his goal.

as it turns out he ain't the last of the dragons either, there are two more and they make their appearance in the sequel which is called "dragonheart: a new begining" it has alot of cool fight scenes and plenty of funny moments. one such moment the young dragon is trying to learn to breath fire and when he takes a deep breath he accidently blows fire out his butt and destroys a nearby house with a massive fart fireball....LAWLZ.

you might be a dragon if you like either of these movies. but then again you might also be a knight or rogue....


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2006)

yes but that doesn't stop me from being sad...
:cry:
if knights didn't try to hunt us to extinction...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 25, 2006)

1. I have never seen that movie anywhere
2. I would end up crying for a long time

probably ain't the greatest idea for me to see that movie....I ain't gonna go out and buy it anyway, I would have to rent it

anyway, let's get away from this, I don't need my eyes welling up any more than they currently are!

You might be a fire dragon if bathing in lava is your idea of a "cool bath"


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 25, 2006)

*sobs a bit*

I'm sorry you guys, didn't mean to make you sad...here:


You might be an ass if you make a bunch of dragons sad at a post you made.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 26, 2006)

*almost lashes out, takes valium*
O_O
-_-
you might be a...zzzzzZZZZzzzz..............ZZzzzzzZZZzzzzz..............


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 26, 2006)

but silver the second one has a happy ending to it. it's not sad at all.

and you may be a wolf if you like making dragons cry.
and you may be a dragon if you try to eat a wolf that made you cry.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 26, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> but silver the second one has a happy ending to it. it's not sad at all.
> 
> and you may be a wolf if you like making dragons cry.
> and you may be a dragon if you try to eat a wolf that made you cry.



I just meant the first one, I may look into the second one

Oh, and I won't eat any wolves that make me cry. And you are most certainly not an ass Blitz. You just did not realize how much it would affect us. Live and learn, as I always say.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

*walks in whistling*
What the?
*turns around and goes back out the door*


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

*sniffles*

Thanks Silver...you are a kind and understanding dragon. *hugs* You rock, out loud bro.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 26, 2006)

I may joke around some, but I care muchly for everyone here. I do not like seeing others having problems and such.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

*starts handing out Paxil and Zoloft tablets to the crying dragons*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 26, 2006)

don't forget the wellbutrin or prozac lostwolf..oh wait those have "performance" side-effects...

you may be a dragon if easily depressed by the death of a cg dragon in a movie.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 26, 2006)

*zoloft makes me worse for some weird draconic-side effect*
(these were made for humans)
:cries:
I've never had anybody to love and feel weird...
(bringing out the worst sadness in Icarus)
I feel sad...


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> *zoloft makes me worse for some weird draconic-side effect*
> (these were made for humans)
> :cries:
> I've never had anybody to love and feel weird...
> ...



Lithium time!

Happens.. for the most part drugs like zoloft/paxil/neurotin/prozac are hit and miss.. They all operate on the same concept but the exact effects still aren't fully understood... 
Lithium on the other hand... nobody has a clue why it works.. but it does.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 26, 2006)

Wait...Isn't lithium flamable to Oxygen?





yeah...that Li is Lithium right by sodium...and that s*** is flammable in water...
*phew*
thank goodness I'm a dragon!


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 26, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Wait...Isn't lithium flamable to Oxygen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah Lithium. It's been a while.
Since it's flammable, I'd have thought you'd take a bit of lith to give your breath a bit of a boost. Or is that a massive insult to your draconicity?


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Oct 26, 2006)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I'm so happy,
'Cause today I've found my friends! They're in my head.
I'm so ugly,
But that's okay, 'cause so are you! We broke our mirrors.
Sunday morning
Is every day for all I care, but I'm not scared.
Light my candles
In a daze, 'cause I've found God..."


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 26, 2006)

ummmm......what?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmmm...quick breath fire boosters...
Muhahahahahhahah!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

*takes deep breath*

You might be a dragon if you're more confused by Ancient Mariner's post than any other fur because this thread was talking about dragons and now everything's gone back-asswards and very little makes any sense anymore.

*pants heavily* Wow...that was a lot.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 27, 2006)

Seriously, Silver, you need to watch all the Dragonheart movies, _in order_.  Yes, the first one has a somewhat sad ending, but it's not as bad as you think; besides, while I haven't seen all of the second one ("Dragonheart: A Spirited Beginning" is the actual title, IIRC), I've seen enough to know that you'll be rather lost and confuzzled if you haven't seen the first one.

If it wasn't 3am here, I'd go watch Dragonheart right now.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 27, 2006)

you might be a dragon if it's 3 am where you live....


----------



## Icarus (Oct 28, 2006)

you might be a dragon if people nickname you, "Cute wittle Dwaggie!"

-.=.-
O.=.o


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 28, 2006)

You might be a dragon if 40-man raids try to kill you for loot.


----------



## Cyberskunk (Oct 28, 2006)

You might be a dragon if ingestion of your blood allows the recipient to understand the language of birds.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 29, 2006)

you might be a dragon if your scared of wolves.....(i am so gonna get it for saying that)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 29, 2006)

OMFG I ARE NOT SCARED!!!!! IÂ Â CANT BELIEVE YOU JUST SAID THAT!!!1!!!!1!!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 29, 2006)

*unsheathes a Double-Bladed Sword*
Taste my Schas-cha!
*cuts D-wolf in half*
o.=./o
*growls*


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 29, 2006)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> *takes deep breath*
> 
> You might be a dragon if you're more confused by Ancient Mariner's post than any other fur because this thread was talking about dragons and now everything's gone back-asswards and very little makes any sense anymore.
> 
> *pants heavily* Wow...that was a lot.



It's from Lithium by Nirvania.


----------



## Myr (Oct 29, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> you might be a dragon if your scared of wolves.....(i am so gonna get it for saying that)


You might be a dragon if you eat wolves for lunch.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 29, 2006)

We'll give you horrible indigestion...


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 29, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> you might be a dragon if your scared of wolves.....(i am so gonna get it for saying that)


:shock:...:?......:evil:...:twisted:


----------



## Icarus (Oct 29, 2006)

yep....D-Wolf definately got it for saying that...
...is it just me or is there a rivalry goin' on between the wolves and the Dragons?
almost like a tiwsted version of the movie:  Underworld.

Instead of vamps:  dragons
Instead of lycans:  Real wolves.

hmm....


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 29, 2006)

I do not have a problem with em. Sure, sometimes a certain two will provoke me, but I ain't got nothin against them.


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Oct 29, 2006)

*peeks in the lair*

Uhhhh just wanted to let you fine scaly beasties know that an artist has heard your frustrations concerning the lack of dragon pr0nz.  She's not super reptilian, but she looks comfortable 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/269792/

Hope it serves, your Lordships *bows and backs out slowly*


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 30, 2006)

first off i think the rivalry between us is more comparable to the whole pirates vs ninja thing...

speaking of which you might be a dragon if you are or are like a ninja.....


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 30, 2006)

And wolves are like vikings... we pillage and then we steal you womenz and sometimes menz..


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 30, 2006)

personaly being a dragoonwolf myself i like to see myself as a samarai (dragoon side) pirate (wolf side).


and furthermore you might be a dragon if you teethed on tractor tires as a baby........and then started eating them once you were full grown, well amongst other things anyway....


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 30, 2006)

Personally, I think wolves are more like ninjas (all strike-from-the-shadows 'n whatnot) and us Dragons are closer to pirates (since you usually know when you're about to be attacked by a Dragon, and we generally love shiny/valuable stuff).


----------



## Icarus (Oct 30, 2006)

You might be a dragon if you like to hoard.
You might be a dragon if you think you can take on Jason Vorhees.
You might be a dragon if you beat Jason Vorhees.
You might be a dragon if you apply scale polish to your skin.
You might be a dragon if you wounder what the dragon does with the fair madien when he has her in his lair. (bet she doesn't come out a "fair" as she used to be =3 ^.=.^ )


----------



## Solaris (Nov 1, 2006)

...getting your tail cought in automatic sliding doors is a common occurance


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Nov 1, 2006)

...the only thing that matters to you when the Budget is announced is the tax on scale polish.


----------

